# RIP Peanut (Horse with COPD)



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

It was finally his time the COPD got so bad that his coughing fits were longer and it seemed like at times he could not breathe even with the stronger steroids also he dropped so much weight because as the vet said with as much coughing as he was doing it was burning more calories than we could get into him without hurting him..he also lost that spark he had in his eyes so we knew it was time he let us know.....last friday it was a nice warm day and one of his better days. It was perfect for him to make that trip over the rainbow bridge. We sent him on with a belly full of treats and apples and he had a nice thorough grooming which he LOVED......We will miss him so much but now it's a lot better knowing he can now run free and as fast as he wants without worrying about coughing anymore. We love you nutter butter and we'll miss you to pieces till we can see you again. He was the perfect babysitter and was very patient(as you'll see in some of the vids the younger girl who road him didn't have good balance but he kept himself under her) and he never took a wrong step. LOVE YOU NUTTER BUTTER <3


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Rest in peace Peanut! I hope you are breathing happy and easily in horsey heaven.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

i JUST finished reading the other post and i refreshed and saw this one  RIP PEANUT . <3


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

i just finished the other post to and was hopeing he'd be ok and then i saw this R.I.P Peanut, you guys did the right thing.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah it was a hard decision but he was getting so bad it was a beautiful day and he was given TONS of treats and apples and everything he could have ever wanted. The weird thing was after he was gone we sat with him petting him and waiting for the truck to come it was all nice and warm and sunny and we were talking to him then as soon as the truck pulled in the driveway the sun disappeared behind clouds and it became frigid out. But he went very quickly so he was definately ready. We'll miss him terribly. <3


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

That video is so sad.


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

This is for peanut the horse 

By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,

Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.

Where the friends of man and woman do run,

When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,

Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.

On this golden land, they wait and they play,

Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,

For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.

Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,

Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,

Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.

All ears ***** forward, eyes dart front and back,

Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;

Together again, both person and pet.

So they run to each other, these friends from long past,

The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,

Has turned into joy once more in each heart.

They embrace with a love that will last forever,

And then, side-by-side, they cross over… together


----------

